# Our new foster doggies....



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't see your pictures... but welcome to the fostering club. It's a very rewarding but honestly sometimes difficult experience. My husband was very worried at first that I would get attached and want to keep them all. The first little girl I sent to her new home I cried the entire 3 hour drive home. I've gotten a lot better at letting go with the more I do it. We've actually only been close to keep one so far... well... two now... (our current fellow)

I usually just tell myself that the dogs belong to someone else... I just haven't met the person yet! That helps me to remember that they aren't mine, and then I don't get too attached.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

hgatesy- What good advice! I really have been thinking about how hard it is going to be to see them go. I told my kids the only way we will be able to help other dogs is if we find these guys a home. Hopefully this works!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've fostered quite a few goldens over the years and even though I loved them I never seemed to have that much of a hard time letting them go. I knew if they were meant to stay with us I would feel it.
Now I get attached doing assessments and am so happy when I hear they found their forever home!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't see the pictures, but I clicked on your link and Skittles is awfully cute! I would love to see the older girl you are fostering, too.

I've been fostering for the last 5 1/2 years and have had some that were much harder to let go than others. Funny thing is, I didn't have any purebred goldens when I started fostering and then I failed the first time with foster #20, who is Jasper and then again with foster #30 or so (I have lost count now), and adopted Danny. My husband has a harder time (as does my 20 year old son who still lives here) with a lot of them. They keep saying "can't we just keep this one?". LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

